# Vintage Rolex - Budget £2k ish



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

*Vintage Rolex - Budget £2k ish*


View Advert


Hi as above. Datejust preferred but would consider anything Rolex wise

Thanks

Mark




*Advertiser*

Sparky



*Date*

08/04/19



*Price or Trade Value*

£2,000.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

